# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Manastiri i Deçanit është shndërruar në Kishë ortodokse para një shekull

## toni77_toni

*Manastiret e shnëdrruara...!*

Manastiri i Deçanit është shndërruar në Kishë ortodokse para një shekulli. Në oborrin e Kishës mund të shihni besimtar shqiptarë me veshje tipike shqiptare.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Deçanit në vitin 1895..!*

Këshilli i Kishës në Manastirin e Deçanit në vitin 1895. Në foto mund të shihni shqiptarët si anëtar të Këshillit të Kishës përreth priftit ortodoks shqiptar. Pra shqiptarë ishin ata që i frekuentuan këtë objekt kulti për shekuj me radhë dhe i ruajtën ato nga okupatorë të ndryshëm gjatë historisë.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Plisat e bardhë ...!*

Afreskë në Patriarkanën e Pejës, pra në foto mund të shihni shqiptarë me plisa.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kryqi i Novobërdos..!*

Kryqi i Novobërdos. Qyteti mesjetar ka pasur rreth 40,000 banorë, perfshi ketu komunitetin me te madh kroat nga Dubrovniku; komunitetin shqiptar; komunitetin gjerman qe e quanin qytetin 'Neuberg' - Novoberdo Cross. The medieval town had some 40,000 inhabitants, including a large community Croatians from Dubrovnik; Albanian community; German community who used to call the town Neuberg or New Hill.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ulpiana..!*

Bazilika e Justinianit (shek. VI pas Krishtit) në Ulpianë - Basilica of Justin (VI century A.C.) in Ulpiana.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kompleksi i Memories Veriore në Ulpianë..!*

Kisha e antikës së vonë dhe kompleksi i Memories Veriore në Ulpianë - The northern part of the Church complex in Ulpiana.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Artana*

Artana, qytet mjesetar, Katedralja e Kishes Katolike (shek. XIV) - Artana, medieval town, Cathedral of the catholic Church, XIV century.

----------


## toni77_toni

..........vazhdon----->

----------


## dielli1

Ore Toni77_toni,po vet shqipetaret shkaterruan veten e tyre,e nje mori sish sot krenohen qe ja kthyen shpinen Eterve te Tyre.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ore Toni77_toni,po vet shqipetaret shkaterruan veten e tyre,e nje mori sish sot krenohen qe ja kthyen shpinen Eterve te Tyre.



Po, ashtu eshte, e pra jo rasteisht jena ketu ku jena, popull i roberuar tash e sa vite, pa asnje perspektive, duke bere perpjekje qe secili qe mundet te ike ne vende tjera, popull qe nuk respektojme ligj as rend, i korruptuar dhe hajdut te ndyre, me drejtues dhe pushtetar te pa shpirt dhe hora te botes - qe dine vetem me vjedhe vendin e tyre, me nje fryme urrejtje dhe te coptuar cop cop, e mbi te gjitha te rreshtuar ne vendet ma te varfera ne botë...! Shkurt, te kthesh shpinen Jezusit dhe Kishes se Tij, eshte MALLKIM. Mallkimi brina nuk ka veq kjo qe jemi sot, dhe e kaluara e jone, pra qe kur ia kthyme shpinen Jezusit e shkatrruam Kisha ne u shkatrruam dhe veq mallkime patem, tash jane pngese nje perqindje e vogel katolik shqiptar ne Kosove dhe mundesisht edhe keta me i shkatërrue... Zoti e befte mire..

----------


## Le dévoué

Ne Kosove ka pasur pak katolik, shumica kan qen gjithmon te banuara me ortodoks. Edhe per nga stili, emertimi dhe afresket qe shihen, duken qe i takonin ritit bizantin.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Pse nuk kerkojn shqiptaret qe ti kthehet kisha pra ?

----------


## Akili-A

monastirin e Decanit e ndertoi mbreti Stefan Uroshi i 3 ne vitin 1330 , ai vdiq pa u perfunduar ndertimi dhe u varros aty, vazhdimin e ndertimit e beri djali i tij, Stefan Urosh IV Dushani, ne 1335, pikturat ne mur dhe ikonat bizantine vazhduan te punoheshin deri ne 1350.

----------


## Antiproanti

> monastirin e Decanit e ndertoi mbreti Stefan Uroshi i 3 ne vitin 1330 , ai vdiq pa u perfunduar ndertimi dhe u varros aty, vazhdimin e ndertimit e beri djali i tij, Stefan Urosh IV Dushani, ne 1335, pikturat ne mur dhe ikonat bizantine vazhduan te punoheshin deri ne 1350.


A ke njohuri per terrenin dhe ambientin ku ndodhet manastiri?

Perndryshe, ne shumicen e rasteve historia eshte shkruar dhe shkruhet nga fituesit, pushtuesit dhe sunduesit. 
"Rrenojat" ose Muret e kishes ortodokse serbe te ndertuar (ilegalisht) ne kohen e Millosheviqit  ne mes te hapesires se Universitetit te Prishtines ruhen qe 13 vite nga KFOR-i. Jo pse ka ndonje vlere te vertete fetare, kulturore, historike apo eshte ndertim legal, por vetem per arsye politike. Ne shumicen e vendeve normale te europes perendimore nje ndertim i tille ilegal do te ishte rrenuar moti.  
Pas 50 apo 100 vitesh serbet edhe per kete Kishe, nese qendron deri atehere,  do te pohohojne se eshte ndertuar mbi rrenojat e nje kishe te vjeter serbe te ndertuar nga Uroshi e Baloshi ne vitin 1330.  Dhe njerez si ti me siguri do te besojne, sepse e kane thene dhe shkruar burime zyrtare serbe apo autore serbe , sepse jane anti-shqipetar etj.
Askush nuk eshte i obliguar ta pranoje te verteten e askujt. Prandaj, edhe ti dhe cdo kush tjeter keni te drejte ta mohoni cdo gje shqipetare qe deshironi ta mohoni. 
Edhe mohimi i se vertetes eshte e drejte themelore e secilit.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ne Kosove ka pasur pak katolik, shumica kan qen gjithmon te banuara me ortodoks. Edhe per nga stili, emertimi dhe afresket qe shihen, duken qe i takonin ritit bizantin.


Banoret e vjeter te ketij rajoni ldhjet me te ngushta tregtar etj. i kane pasur me Shkodren dhe rrethin e Shkodres, si dhe me pjese te Malit te Zi, te cilat edhe sot banohen ne numer te madh nga katolik shqipetar.
Pjesa demuese e katolikeve shqipetar te Kosoves kane jetuar dhe jetojne pikerisht ne Dukagjin, pra ne komunat Peje, Kline,  Decan, Gjakove, Suhareke, Prizren...

----------


## Le dévoué

> Banoret e vjeter te ketij rajoni ldhjet me te ngushta tregtar etj. i kane pasur me Shkodren dhe rrethin e Shkodres, si dhe me pjese te Malit te Zi, te cilat edhe sot banohen ne numer te madh nga katolik shqipetar.
> Pjesa demuese e katolikeve shqipetar te Kosoves kane jetuar dhe jetojne pikerisht ne Dukagjin, pra ne komunat Peje, Kline,  Decan, Gjakove, Suhareke, Prizren...


Ky kompleks kishtar ka mund t'i takon shqiptareve, por jo ritit katolik sepse dallon per nga stili arkitektonik. Edhe vet katedrallja e Prizrenit qe duket e moqme, e qe mund ta klasifikojm si monument historik, duhet ditur nen nje ; qe eshte nje veper e nje kroati, dhe nen 2, eshte objekt i vonshem.  Pata lexuar se katoliket jan ardhacak nepermes perandoris Osmane ne Kosove.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ky kompleks kishtar ka mund t'i takon shqiptareve, por jo ritit katolik sepse dallon per nga stili arkitektonik. Edhe vet katedrallja e Prizrenit qe duket e moqme, e qe mund ta klasifikojm si monument historik, duhet ditur nen nje ; qe eshte nje veper e nje kroati, dhe nen 2, eshte objekt i vonshem.  *Pata lexuar* se katoliket jan ardhacak nepermes perandoris Osmane ne Kosove.


Vetem ne kete forum ka mijere apo qindramijera gjera te shkruara, te cilat mund te lexohen. 
Paramendo sa gjera jane shkruar ne gjithe Ballkanin dhe per Ballkanin vetem ne 100 vitet e fundit. Do te nevojiteshin 1000 jeta per ti lexuar te gjitha.

Fakt eshte se ne Dukagjin asnjehere nuk kishte numer te madh te serbeve, perjashtuar ndoshta kohen e administrates raciste te Millosheviqit dhe vitet e pasluftes se dyte boterore etj.
Shumica absolute e serbeve, me perjashtime te vogla dhe per arsye te shpjegueshme ekonomike, tradicionalisht kane banuar ne veri te Kosoves dhe ne komunat ne kufirin e sotem me shtetin e Serbise dhe ne disa komuna qendrore.

----------


## Akili-A

> A ke njohuri per terrenin dhe ambientin ku ndodhet manastiri?
> 
> Perndryshe, ne shumicen e rasteve historia eshte shkruar dhe shkruhet nga fituesit, pushtuesit dhe sunduesit. 
> "Rrenojat" ose Muret e kishes ortodokse serbe te ndertuar (ilegalisht) ne kohen e Millosheviqit  ne mes te hapesires se Universitetit te Prishtines ruhen qe 13 vite nga KFOR-i. Jo pse ka ndonje vlere te vertete fetare, kulturore, historike apo eshte ndertim legal, por vetem per arsye politike. Ne shumicen e vendeve normale te europes perendimore nje ndertim i tille ilegal do te ishte rrenuar moti.  
> Pas 50 apo 100 vitesh serbet edhe per kete Kishe, nese qendron deri atehere,  do te pohohojne se eshte ndertuar mbi rrenojat e nje kishe te vjeter serbe te ndertuar nga Uroshi e Baloshi ne vitin 1330.  Dhe njerez si ti me siguri do te besojne, sepse e kane thene dhe shkruar burime zyrtare serbe apo autore serbe , sepse jane anti-shqipetar etj.
> Askush nuk eshte i obliguar ta pranoje te verteten e askujt. Prandaj, edhe ti dhe cdo kush tjeter keni te drejte ta mohoni cdo gje shqipetare qe deshironi ta mohoni. 
> *Edhe mohimi i se vertetes eshte e drejte themelore e secilit*.


na e thuaj njehere versionin tend te historise se monastirit, para se te akuzosh te tjeret per mohim te se vertetes.

----------


## Antiproanti

> na e thuaj njehere versionin tend te historise se monastirit, para se te akuzosh te tjeret per mohim te se vertetes.


Relativisht e thjeshte...
Nese kisha eshte ndertuar ne vitin 1300 atehere nuk eshte ndertuar as nga serbet as nga shqipetaret, sepse ne ate kohe nuk kishte as serbe as shqipetare.

----------


## ana_gend

> Relativisht e thjeshte...
> Nese kisha eshte ndertuar ne vitin 1300 atehere nuk eshte ndertuar as nga serbet as nga shqipetaret, sepse ne ate kohe nuk kishte as serbe as shqipetare.


Po nga kush eshte ndertuar???

----------

